# nie dziala hibernacja - laptop hp

## WombaT

Witajcie,

Probuje zrobic hibernacje na moim laptopie (hp pavilion dv6640ew) postepuje wg instrukcji:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/power-management-guide.xml

i wszystko idzie dobrze do momentu wpisania:

```
hibernate-ram
```

bo wywala takie cuś:

```
Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate-ram: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force do override).
```

domyslam sie ze problem lezy w sterowniku nvidii, ale nie wiem co z tym zrobic.

Na tym laptopie, jak na_razie, hibernacja działa TYLKO pod ubuntu 8.04 i po zadna inna wersja linuksa. Wiaze dosc duze nadzieje z gentoo bo ubuntu mnie wnerwia gorzej niz Vista  :Crying or Very sad: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## f15091983

Jest napisane co należy zrobić:[/code]

```
hibernate-ram --force
```

----------

## dziadu

@WombaT: którą masz wersję sterowników do nvidii?

----------

## WombaT

z --force komp "zasypia", ale juz sie nie "budzi" 

a sterowniki to 177.82 - zainstalowaly sie same z xorgiem

----------

## dziadu

Był taki problem ze sterownikiem 180.22. System się nie hibernował, po użyciu --force hibernowało się ale nie wstawało.

Weź odmaskuj sterowniki i zainstaluj najnowsze 180.29. Są stabilne i działają bardzo dobrze, są nawet efektywniejsze nież starsze. Pamiętaj tylko aby przeładować moduł:

```
rmmod nvidia

modprobe nvidia
```

po zainstalowaniu nowszych. Jak nadal będą problemy to wtedy będziemy się zastanawiać co dalej.

----------

## WombaT

z nowym sterownikiem w dalszym ciagu nie hibernuje sie od tak, tylko z --force. roznica jest taka, ze jak już "zaśnie" z force to się budzi jak jest na zasilaniu sieciowym. W przypadku pracy na baterii, nawet zasnac nie chce, slychac ze np dysk sie wylacza, gasnie dioda od karty wifi ale waitrak CPU sie kreci, diody swieca i ekran nie gasnie. 

jesli wyłacze x'y (/etc/init.d/xdm stop) to z konsoli moge go uspic bez --force i budzi się ale ekran nie dziala, caly komp sie budzi, bo wpisujac "na czuja" jakas komende np madplay jakisplik.mp3 z historii komend to slychac muzyke, wiec komp dziala, ale ekran jest wylaczony. 

No wiec dalej jest zle :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Zaktualizuj biosa, moze byc lepiej.

----------

## WombaT

mam juz najnowszy.

----------

## SlashBeast

A bios karty graficznej masz najnowszy?

----------

## WombaT

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A bios karty graficznej masz najnowszy?

 

a da sie go wymienic? jak?

zreszta watpie zeby to był problem biosu, przeciez na ubuntu 8.04 wszystko działa jak trzeba

----------

## SlashBeast

Tyle, ze ubuntu 8.04 ma jakies stare sterowniki na ktorych to dziala.

Biosa do karty wgrywasz normlanie, zaopatrz sie tylko w nowego (po googluj za nowym biosem do swojej grafiki).

----------

## WombaT

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Tyle, ze ubuntu 8.04 ma jakies stare sterowniki na ktorych to dziala.
> 
> Biosa do karty wgrywasz normlanie, zaopatrz sie tylko w nowego (po googluj za nowym biosem do swojej grafiki).

 

nie, nie bede sie bawil w takie rzeczy, nie oplaca mi sie ryzykowac uszkodzenie sprzetu, juz wole ubuntu uzywac  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

@WombaT,

to sprawdz które sterowniki są na Ubuntu i zainstaluje te same na Gentoo. Jeśli zadziała to dalej nie wiem co jest grane z nowymi. Jeśli nie zadziała to nadal jesteśmy w lesie. Jak widzisz, nie ma dobrego rozwiązania  :Smile: 

----------

## WombaT

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> @WombaT,
> 
> to sprawdz które sterowniki są na Ubuntu i zainstaluje te same na Gentoo. Jeśli zadziała to dalej nie wiem co jest grane z nowymi. Jeśli nie zadziała to nadal jesteśmy w lesie. Jak widzisz, nie ma dobrego rozwiązania 

 

no niestety, na tych samych sterownikach co na ubuntu, na gentoo nie dziala.

----------

## SlashBeast

jaki xorg jest na tym ubunciaku?

----------

## matiit

Ja używam od dłuższego czasu skryptów pm-utlis i działają wg mnie lepiej niż hibernate-scripts

----------

## WombaT

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> jaki xorg jest na tym ubunciaku?

 

sorry ze tak pozno odpisuje ale nie miałem czasu zajac sie systemem  :Wink: 

no wiec tak, synaptic mowi ze pakiet xorg ma wersje: 1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2

po za tym przed aktualizacja ubuntu (zinstalowalem obok gentoo dla testu) wlaczyl sie sterownik 169.12 i z nim hibernacja tez dziala, jednak tej wersji nie ma w portage wiec nie moge sprawdzic

----------

## matiit

Sprawdź pm-utils

----------

